# With new update, how to check tire pressure?



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

OK, I need help. Thanks..


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Hit the ‘car’ button and tire pressure is under service.


----------



## sonoswen (Sep 13, 2021)

slacker775 said:


> Hit the 'car' button and tire pressure is under service.


Got it, Thanks!


----------

